# "Extreme" Trail Class -- Anyone done one?



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I haven't, but I REALLY want to do one!! They look so fun!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It seems like those types of competitions are becoming more and more common. I really like the looks of them and would like to see them more often and in more places. I have never competed in any, but if there were some in my area, I would love to. They are much more realistic and entertaining than many of the trail classes you see in horse shows.

The course that they are running seems fairly similar to Craig Cameron's Extreme Cowboy Race.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow that looks amazing, they must have such a good bond!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I haven't but I would LOVE to. My gelding Rebel would totally rock at something like that.


----------



## TjWr (May 15, 2011)

I just wanted to share ^^^ SorrelHorse, your signature made me laugh out loud


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

They have that event at "Equine Affaire" (at least the one in New England) each year. I participated a few years back and it was a great experience. They called it a "versatility" competition. Several videos on YouTube of various competitors.

This is something that seems to be growing. A local barn here has started their own.

One of the keys to get this going is to organize practices. Get interested people together, set up various obstacles and let them try. As you build of base of "regulars" it becomes easier to organize competitions and events.

Many places get sponsors and have added money, which always draws more people.

The toughest thing to set up in this is the judging. Each obstacle needs a judge to evaluate performance (if working in an arena or small space, one judge can do it all). Frankly, I never understood the workings of this subjective element which comprises the majority of the score.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Sure we do it every weekend on an average trail ride. Just no judges. :wink:



















Sorry couldn't resist. I don't do shows. but I can see where being proficient at this class would be a asset to a good trail horse.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Painted Horse said:


> Sorry couldn't resist. I don't do shows. but I can see where being proficient at this class would be a asset to a good trail horse.


Actually, I think it is the opposite. IMO being a proficient trail horse is an asset to those who want to participate in the competition.


BTW - great pictures. I am jealous.


----------



## TjWr (May 15, 2011)

PaintedHorse, GREAT photos!! I am jealous also. I live in Florida, we have lots of flat cattle lands, sand & swamps to explore - no cool rocks or hills or mountains!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

But you probably have gates to practice with. Any gates we come across out here are barb wire. I always have to get off the horse to open those.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

All I could think of while watching that is that I was surprised whomever owned the ring that it was held in allowed them to dig that hole and fill it with water.

It was pretty cool. Looks like fun. After watching a mounted police competition that did not seem overly complicated.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I always love looking at your pictures painted horse. - I want to come riding with you some day.


----------

